# Horrible Club Pass rule that changes everything...



## rleigh (Oct 16, 2014)

..for me anyway.

Sorry if this is a repeat, but all the CP topics are miles long. I don't remember hearing this at all.

I just tried to book two resorts that had PLENTY of availability through CP.

I get 6000 credits per year.

I was told I can only book my yearly amount. So even if I had 12000 in the bank, I can only book 6000.

He said it was a new rule.

Thoughts? Anyone run in to this?


----------



## cotraveller (Oct 16, 2014)

That's the way I thought it always was.  It will affect me too, but not quite as severe since I have 10,000 credits.  I'm sure it will be something sales pushes as a reason to buy more credits.


----------



## ronparise (Oct 16, 2014)

And some of us Worldmark cant use Club Pass at all. 

If you want to stay at a Wyndham resort, the easy way is to buy some Wyndham points, or find a Wyndham mega-renter, and rent from them


----------



## blr666 (Oct 16, 2014)

How much does the Wyndham mega renter usually charge?


----------



## am1 (Oct 16, 2014)

Depends how good they are.


----------



## rleigh (Oct 20, 2014)

Thanks for the responses. I never imagined they would have this rule.  I thought it was a great alt to RCI but now it is worthless to me. 

I was annoyed that we had to pay an additional $99 for resorts we had access to before (yes they gave us a few and I utilized them.)

But it's even worse now. Those Wyn resorts we could use before did not have that "yearly credit max" stipulation.

So for me, resorts were taken away, not added. 

Thanks again for responding.


----------



## ronparise (Oct 20, 2014)

blr666 said:


> How much does the Wyndham mega renter usually charge?



depends on the condition of my bank account,


----------



## vacationhopeful (Oct 20, 2014)

ronparise said:


> depends on the condition of my bank account,



Mine, too. My Wyndham Snowbird Fixed Week MFs come due Nov 1st. My points MFs are every month....


----------

